# Can anyone suggest where to buy Goldfish by the pound?



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally got my bait tank up and running. Made a couple calls discovered both the previous places I bought goldfish from are no longer. I am in the Mount Vernon area but would be willing to drive always. Looking for 3-5lbs of 4”-6” goldfish... thanks in advance fred


----------



## deadgame11 (Jul 30, 2017)

lees bait in grove city, or j and r in lancaster


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the advice! I will check them out this week for sure


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know where to get them in ohio. but and place that sells bait for ponds should hav e then.
sherman


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Eddies on Nimisila does


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> I don't know where to get them in ohio. but and place that sells bait for ponds should hav e then.
> sherman


Yup, I’m not close to Columbus but I buy shiners(when they have them) by the pound at a pond supply. They sell goldfish too. Shiners are around $15 a pound. It’s disgusting to see shiners at the local baits store for $7 dozen, when I get 8-10 dozen for $15. I’m between Dayton and Cincinnati


----------

